# September Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Liam is going back to school*

Here is Liam waiting for the bus on his first day back to school.....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob! that's AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is too cute! I hope he doesn't miss the bus!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

omg thats awesome!!!!! Go Liam!!!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A gorgeous shot of Liam!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that has to be the cutest thing I have ever seen! No point in any of us submitting a pic, you win, HANDS DOWN! I love it!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Goldens x 4 =so.....much fun*

4 times the Fun in the fields with 4 gorgeous goldens!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Tucker!!  (Sept 1st)


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here is Liam waiting for the bus on his first day back to school.....


Rob, that is a wonderful creative shot. Way to go. I love it. I really do love it. It came out super. Great great shot.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Have to chose this one, cause I really love it. Rusty Chewie, Jack and Peanut


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here is Liam waiting for the bus on his first day back to school.....


Great picture Rob...Liam looks likes hes ready to go off to school.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Liam is such a good student!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Walking myself!*

Dallas.....


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Jaime and Baby Lucy


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> Jaime and Baby Lucy


That is such a great pic!!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome pics already... too cute!!! its going to be hard to decide again :doh:


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*rachel*

rachel in the woods in the fall of 2006


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

It never ceases to amaze me how many beautiful Golden shots keep going up!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom taking a a break and absorbing his surroundings.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

*September Boating*

Putz says September means more rides on the boat!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

All these pictures are fantastic, it is going to be so hard to chose the winning picture.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're all great, but I'm wondering where all the dogs in their graduation caps are. I've seen some in the gallery...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester's not ready for the dog days of summer to end yet!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

September for me means my guys spending alot of time outdoors in the nice weather.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Tessa bird watching*

Nothing to do with september but i love this pic!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

i love that pic!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tessa's Mom said:


> Nothing to do with september but i love this pic!


I think it looks like she's listening to God. Great picture !!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tessa's Mom said:


> Nothing to do with september but i love this pic!


That really is a cool picture...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I love that shot


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Fall leaves


----------



## Seandi (Mar 23, 2007)

Little MJ all cleaned up gettin ready to meet the family


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Little MJ does not look happy after the bath. Cute puppy and great picture


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Benji enjoying the sun. (When there was some!)


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

*Tell everybody that I'm on my way... *










Username: Kai


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

This is my murphy...I've always liked this one.
Thanks!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That is a fantastic picture of Murphy!!!


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks!! He was focused on yet....ANOTHER BALL. He's my goofy boy!!
Love'm so much.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Here's Rosco's entry


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Linus' boy went back to school, he sat hugging his old shoe for an hour and a half.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

*Just be......*

I think Sadie looks so beautiful in this pic! She's aging gracefully!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's Carson.....making sure everything is ok outside......


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*Legace learns the treat machine!*

service dog Legace learns the treat machine


----------

